# Lyft Advice - Car Scratched due to Drunk Passenger kicking car



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

I drive in Vegas and a drunk woman kicked my car at 4am this morning over having a lid-free drink in my car. (I just asked her to drink it down a bit so it wouldn't spill on a speed bump and she had to argue and argue so I didn't accept the ride.)

It scratched my car but will Lyft try to send anything to my personal insurance company? Also, the way these companies are, I don't know if it's enough damage? I would be happy to sue the pax in small claims court with fees if Lyft won't pay but I need her full name.

It's a a nick and a 3 inch scratch to my rear side of car.

For the record: Women are 9 times out of 10 the unruly drunks. I drive overnight in Vegas and have over 3k rides.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

The Uber deductible is like $1000 so unless you're shop quotes are above that (by a large margin) why bother???

You could try small claims court (lol good luck collecting).


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> The Uber deductible is like $1000 so unless you're shop quotes are above that (by a large margin) why bother???
> 
> You could try small claims court (lol good luck collecting).


It was LYFT. Why wouldn't this be like puking? It was negligent damage.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

kc2018 said:


> It was LYFT. Why wouldn't this be like puking? It was negligent damage.


LYFT even worse. $2500 deductible.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

kc2018 said:


> It was LYFT. Why wouldn't this be like puking? It was negligent damage.


What you're inquiring about is a CLEANING fee for DAMAGE done. The two are totally different and not synonymous.

Cleaning issues can be fixed by cleaning. You can't clean damage, it has to be repaired, and repairs are insurance claims that have deductibles.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

What a frikin WITCH! Not taking your advise and putting you through this bs.

Not quite sure how to answer your question on the claim. How deep is the scratch?

Maybe it can be buffed out if its not too bad. Cousin Vinnie will buff it for free.

Uncle Vito will make sure you recover any monetary damages and inflight any other damages you desire.

Scuzbag pax!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Since you didn't take the ride not sure if Lyft would even charge them the $150.
You might be out of luck on this.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Homie G said:


> Cousin Vinnie will buff it for free.
> 
> Uncle Vito will make sure you recover any monetary damages and inflight any other damages you desire.


He drives in Vegas so it will be cousin Fernando and uncle Juan doing the buffing and recovering.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

What do you expect, op?
You put your nice newish car in cab service for $0.50 a mile. 
These things happen to cabs.

I used to be an EMT. I had just unloaded a patient and was wheeling the gurney out to the ambulance, and bumped an ER gurney. Now, these things are heavy. It moved a little, I kept walking.
I turned just in time to see it wheel down a ramp, and crash into a cop car. Put a huge dent in the door.
Cop got out, looked at me like "wth". I'm thinking "great, more paperwork". 
I walked up and said "Sorry", he shrugged and said, "These cars get the piss pounded out of them, it's expected. Don't worry about it." Got back in the car.
He didn't want to do paperwork either.

It's the same thing.
Your car is in taxi service.
Too bad, but the fact is that in two or three years your car will be thrashed and worn out. 
You can beat your head against a wall and try to prevent it - or you can accept it. Either way the result will be the same.
Welcome to the jungle baby.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> What do you expect, op?
> You put your nice newish car in cab service for $0.50 a mile.
> These things happen to cabs.
> 
> ...


It is not the same thing at all.

Intentional damage is not acceptable and it is not reasonable wear and tear.

Also, a tourist in Vegas will automatically lose a small claims case because they won't show up to court. If she has reasonable credit, I will have no problems collecting.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

kc2018 said:


> It is not the same thing at all.
> 
> Intentional damage is not acceptable and it is not reasonable wear and tear.
> 
> Also, a tourist in Vegas will automatically lose a small claims case because they won't show up to court. If she has reasonable credit, I will have no problems collecting.


Good luck, let us no how you make out. If it ever happens again immediately call the police and have a report made. The police would have an easier time getting her name and address from Lyft then you will.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kc2018 said:


> It is not the same thing at all.
> 
> Intentional damage is not acceptable and it is not reasonable wear and tear.
> 
> Also, a tourist in Vegas will automatically lose a small claims case because they won't show up to court. If she has reasonable credit, I will have no problems collecting.


Every state is differnt, but in Cali, you can't file against someone in Small Claims that is a resident of another state. No jurisdiction. Need to file in Superior Court. $$$

I repeat: _You can beat your head against a wall and try to prevent it - or you can accept it. Either way the result will be the same. _If you try to prevent it, you will be worn out in a year; but either way your car will be worn out in two years.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Good luck, let us no how you make out. If it ever happens again immediately call the police and have a report made. The police would have an easier time getting her name and address from Lyft then you will.


I called the police but they fled the scene before the police arrived. I tried to follow her but she got away before the police got there.



UberBastid said:


> Every state is differnt, but in Cali, you can't file against someone in Small Claims that is a resident of another state. No jurisdiction. Need to file in Superior Court. $$$
> 
> I repeat: _You can beat your head against a wall and try to prevent it - or you can accept it. Either way the result will be the same. _If you try to prevent it, you will be worn out in a year; but either way your car will be worn out in two years.


It says I can sue her in this state if I can serve her (because it happened here). Right now, I don't know where she lives.

......This underscores why I will not be driving obese people anymore and no bags on my seats. Period.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Contact Lyft for sure... This is an incident that warrants calling their safety team...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

If a police report was filed, doesn’t that compel Lyft to cooperate with a police investigation? It was Lyft’s app that was used during the commission of a crime, Lyft should be responsible for providing contact information to the police.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> If a police report was filed, doesn't that compel Lyft to cooperate with a police investigation? It was Lyft's app that was used during the commission of a crime, Lyft should be responsible for providing contact information to the police.


How much interest do you think Las Vegas Police Department has in a scratch on his car? -- a car that is in Taxi service? 
They will cooperate with a police investigation. But, will the police investigate? Nope.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> He drives in Vegas so it will be cousin Fernando and uncle Juan doing the buffing and recovering.


Fernando and Juan best take a quick hike.

Old school Vegas might resent the encroachment.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> How much interest do you think Las Vegas Police Department has in a scratch on his car? -- a car that is in Taxi service?
> They will cooperate with a police investigation. But, will the police investigate? Nope.


The police don't investigate anything. However, a report would certainly be leverage for getting the info out of Lyft.

Look, you hate rideshare, I get it.

However, if anyone can get compensated, it will be me.

Jiffy Lube gave my car a oil pan leak recently....they paid me for the repair.

My last landlord tried to keep $1700 in damages that were fraudulent.....I got a full refund and didn't even pay $1 in damages or cleaning. I didn't even have to go to court.

I like this stuff.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> If a police report was filed, doesn't that compel Lyft to cooperate with a police investigation? It was Lyft's app that was used during the commission of a crime, Lyft should be responsible for providing contact information to the police.[





kc2018 said:


> The police don't investigate anything. However, a report would certainly be leverage for getting the info out of Lyft.
> 
> Look, you hate rideshare, I get it.
> 
> ...


Sound like this paxhole is in for a world of hurting.
I like your style.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

kc2018 said:


> kc2018 said:
> 
> 
> > a drunk woman kicked my car.
> ...


I think that you're a magnet for bad luck.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I think that you're a magnet for bad luck.


I drive overnight in Vegas. You should hear the stories i have about hookers alone. A girl got cheated by a tourist for $2800 in fake chips and she cried all the way home. Thats just one.

I drive in bad neighborhoods, too. This week i saw a homeless guy taking a dump in full sunrise, he didnt even try to hide.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

He knew he wasn't paying her anyway.

But, yes. She was gorgeous. When I pulled up to MGM (another man, not even the man who conned her) walked up to the car and handed me $20 and told me to get her home safe. He was just an older man (employee) at MGM who saw a girl crying and wanted to help a beautiful girl. He didn't even have to do it because the Lyft was on her account (it wasn't a cash ride, or anything).

I have so many stories, bro. I had to call 9/11 two weeks ago on a woman beating up a guy in my car. I threw them out after three warning and she was on the side of the road acting like a maniac hitting him. I called 9/11 so he didn't get arrested if she lied. A drunk person could crack their own head open and think someone else did it. I felt bad for the guy.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kc2018 said:


> The police don't investigate anything. However, a report would certainly be leverage for getting the info out of Lyft.
> 
> Look, you hate rideshare, I get it.
> 
> ...


 LoL.
Good for you buddy.
The world needs more people like you.
SIC EM


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

kc2018 said:


> I drive in Vegas and a drunk woman kicked my car at 4am this morning over having a lid-free drink in my car. (I just asked her to drink it down a bit so it wouldn't spill on a speed bump and she had to argue and argue so I didn't accept the ride.)
> 
> It scratched my car but will Lyft try to send anything to my personal insurance company? Also, the way these companies are, I don't know if it's enough damage? I would be happy to sue the pax in small claims court with fees if Lyft won't pay but I need her full name.
> 
> ...


Sorry rhat happened but you're not getting any help from Lyft since the ride was cancelled.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

kc2018 said:


> I drive in Vegas and a drunk woman kicked my car at 4am this morning over having a lid-free drink in my car. (I just asked her to drink it down a bit so it wouldn't spill on a speed bump and she had to argue and argue so I didn't accept the ride.)
> 
> It scratched my car but will Lyft try to send anything to my personal insurance company? Also, the way these companies are, I don't know if it's enough damage? I would be happy to sue the pax in small claims court with fees if Lyft won't pay but I need her full name.
> 
> ...


Dude!!! Open containers of any kind equal drive by and no stop. No exchange of words. Nothing. You don't even stop. Same rule for any food in pax hands.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Treat your car like a work tool and you won't have to worry about dings and scratches.

You can email support and see what they say. If you must go through their insurance, you would have to fork over $2500 as a deductible. I say convince them to at least give you the $150 (Although highly unlikely).

As far as a small claims court, unless there is significant damage to your car, don't even bother. Court cases take months to resolve and in most cases it isn't worth the hassle.

LVMPD have plenty on their plates to invest their time on a scratched bumper so there goes that.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

kc2018 said:


> It was LYFT. Why wouldn't this be like puking? It was negligent damage.


why not call the police after she did it? make a report ? take her to small claims? she would of been arrested as well. 
now she is gone no ride scratched the car your posting on here instead of taking action. did you even call lyft tell them what she did? you would of got 250 dollars. ow well now


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

kc2018 said:


> I drive in Vegas and a drunk woman kicked my car at 4am this morning over having a lid-free drink in my car. (I just asked her to drink it down a bit so it wouldn't spill on a speed bump and she had to argue and argue so I didn't accept the ride.)
> 
> It scratched my car but will Lyft try to send anything to my personal insurance company? Also, the way these companies are, I don't know if it's enough damage? I would be happy to sue the pax in small claims court with fees if Lyft won't pay but I need her full name.
> 
> ...


Should of called the cops over vandalism, or you should of made money on a potential cleaning fee.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

I called the police and tgey took too long to arrive. She fled on foot and I lost her.



kingcorey321 said:


> why not call the police after she did it? make a report ? take her to small claims? she would of been arrested as well.
> now she is gone no ride scratched the car your posting on here instead of taking action. did you even call lyft tell them what she did? you would of got 250 dollars. ow well now


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

kc2018 said:


> I called the police and tgey took too long to arrive. She fled on foot and I lost her.


any updates on this situation ? did uber or lyft give you the 250 ? they know who she is it would of not of been an issue. 
i would of called 911 first and went onto my waybill got the pax information for the cops .


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

I'll keep you all updated on this. Here is where I am so far. I finally submitted the claim this morning. The reason why is I had family in from out of town and I wanted to file a police report.

In Nevada, for example, you can file a police report online at: https://www.lvmpd.com/en-us/RecordsFingerprintBureau/Pages/FileAReportOnline.aspx
In some cases, you will have to file it in person. There are instructions on that page.

I am not worried about waiting two weeks because everything is documented with time stamps on images, with 911 calls, and an immediate report to Lyft.

On a side note: Someone just spilled a beer in my car this AM and Lyft paid me $50 for it. I cannot drive today because my seat is still wet. I replied requesting $75 more for that incident. That is why I went ahead and filed the claim for the car scratch. This stuff is ridiculous.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

kc2018 said:


> I'll keep you all updated on this. Here is where I am so far. I finally submitted the claim this morning. The reason why is I had family in from out of town and I wanted to file a police report.
> 
> In Nevada, for example, you can file a police report online at: https://www.lvmpd.com/en-us/RecordsFingerprintBureau/Pages/FileAReportOnline.aspx
> In some cases, you will have to file it in person. There are instructions on that page.
> ...


crank the heat it will dry fast. i clean my seats and there soaked in a few hours totally dry.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> crank the heat it will dry fast. i clean my seats and there soaked in a few hours totally dry.


Thanks for the advice. I just got done shampooing the entire interior. This Hoover SteamVac is incredible!!!! It's great for carpets in the house and the car!

Hoover SteamVac <3 https://amzn.to/2rgfC6w


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

They got back to me quickly and are giving me $150 for the scratch.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

kc2018 said:


> Someone just spilled a beer in my car this AM and Lyft paid me $50 for it. I cannot drive today because my seat is still wet.


Nothing stays wet long in Las Vegas.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

kc2018 said:


> They got back to me quickly and are giving me $150 for the scratch.


snap a pic of this scratch i used to work on cars trust me i scratched a few cars and repaired them with out anybody noticing . for almost free


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kc2018 said:


> I'll keep you all updated on this. Here is where I am so far. I finally submitted the claim this morning. The reason why is I had family in from out of town and I wanted to file a police report.
> 
> In Nevada, for example, you can file a police report online at: https://www.lvmpd.com/en-us/RecordsFingerprintBureau/Pages/FileAReportOnline.aspx
> In some cases, you will have to file it in person. There are instructions on that page.
> ...


I predict a deactivation in your immediate future.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm not a lawyer but you are probably better off just taking the $150 unless this is personal for you.

1. Small claims court will involve additional costs.
2. You are going to have to have some way to reasonably prove that she made the scratch. Absent other witnesses or something like a dashcam video it will become your word against hers. Sure you can get the passenger info from Lyft but that doesn't reasonably prove she made the scratch.

It's too bad she left before the police made it. She might have admitted to them that she made the scratch and then you would win. Even if she didn't admit it, it still helps document your side of the story.

Going forwards a good dashcam is a good idea. Barring that pull out your camera and see if you can get the drunk passenger to admit to it in some way.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm not a lawyer but you are probably better off just taking the $150 unless this is personal for you.
> 
> 1. Small claims court will involve additional costs.
> 2. You are going to have to have some way to reasonably prove that she made the scratch. Absent other witnesses or something like a dashcam video it will become your word against hers. Sure you can get the passenger info from Lyft but that doesn't reasonably prove she made the scratch.
> ...


Yeah, 150 fine.

And, I have a dashcam. Anyone who drives without one in Vegas is crazy.


----------

